# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الادارة الملكية لحماية البيئة

## معاذ ملحم

اعتماد اسم الادارة الملكية لحماية البيئة بدل ادارة الشرطة البيئية




 تم اعتبارا من الخامس عشر من الشهر الحالي اعتماد تسمية الادارة الملكية لحماية البيئة   رينجرز    بدلا من ادارة الشرطة البيئية واعتماد شعار الوحدة ولباس العمل لها.
وقال مدير الادارة الملكية لحماية البيئة العميد محمود الترك ان هدف الادارة العام يشتمل على التقليل من الاعتداءات على البيئة بجميع عناصرها ،وان رؤية الادارة ورسالتها تهدفان الى ان تكون البيئة الاردنية بيئة نظيفة وامنة مع وجود تشريعات ومستوى وعي بيئي عال في المجتمع.
وبين العميد الترك ان الواجبات المناطة بالادارة تشتمل على مراقبة الاعمال التي تشكل انتهاكا للبيئة بعناصرها (الهواء، الماء، التربة، التنوع الحيوي) واتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية والادارية اللازمة وتنفيذ قرارات الوزارات المختصة في الاحوال التي تشكل خطرا او في الحالات الطارئة لازالة مخالفات بيئية او الاغلاق التحفظي للاماكن المحددة بتلك القرارات،واجازة ترخيص المركبات من الناحية البيئية وضبط المركبات المخالفة لشروط البيئة بالتنسيق مع ادارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات وادارة السير.
وتشتمل كذلك على مراقبة وضبط المخالفات المتعلقة بالرعي والتحطيب والصيد الجائر والتعدي على الاحياء البرية والثروة الحرجية واستنزاف المياه في المملكة،وايداع القضايا المتعلقة بالمخالفات البيئية للمحاكم وتنفيذ الاحكام الصادرة عنها من خلال المراكز الامنية واقسام التنفيذ القضائي،وحماية ومراقبة المحميات الرعوية ضمن مناطق البادية الاردنية،ومساعدة الوزارات والدوائر المختصة في نشر الوعي البيئي بين المواطنين في جميع انحاء المملكة وبالتعاون مع وسائل الاعلام المختلفة.
يشار الى انه تم انشاء ادارة الشرطة البيئية في مديرية الامن العام في الخامس عشر من حزيران عام 2006 تنفيذا للتوجيهات الملكية السامية وتحقيقا لرؤية وزارة البيئة في تحقيق مفهوم الامن البيئي الشامل في الاردن والهادف الى حماية البيئة واحكام السيطرة على المخالفات البيئية والحد منها.


منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## بدون تعليق

على الله يقدروا يعملو شي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاي هيه مهام الادارة الملكيه لحمايه البيئه:

وقال مدير الادارة الملكية لحماية البيئة العميد محمود الترك ان هدف الادارة العام يشتمل على التقليل من الاعتداءات على البيئة بجميع عناصرها ،وان رؤية الادارة ورسالتها تهدفان الى ان تكون البيئة الاردنية بيئة نظيفة وامنة مع وجود تشريعات ومستوى وعي بيئي عال في المجتمع.
وبين العميد الترك ان الواجبات المناطة بالادارة تشتمل على مراقبة الاعمال التي تشكل انتهاكا للبيئة بعناصرها (الهواء، الماء، التربة، التنوع الحيوي) واتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية والادارية اللازمة وتنفيذ قرارات الوزارات المختصة في الاحوال التي تشكل خطرا او في الحالات الطارئة لازالة مخالفات بيئية او الاغلاق التحفظي للاماكن المحددة بتلك القرارات،واجازة ترخيص المركبات من الناحية البيئية وضبط المركبات المخالفة لشروط البيئة بالتنسيق مع ادارة ترخيص السواقين والمركبات وادارة السير.

----------

